# Getting back in shape.



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, it looks like I'll be able to start training and exercising very shortly.  I have been doing what I can, but it's been mostly upper body and not much cardio or lower body.

My question is, besides the obvious (eat less and exercise more), any good diet/exersice plans I might want to consider looking into?  I have about fifteen-twenty pounds I want to get rid of asap.

Thanks for any advice,

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2006)

Stay with protien and remember to leave the bad carbs alone, try to do it at a slow rate so you can keep it off. I guess last thing is to remember when starting over from an ingury make sure the body can keep up with the mind.
Terry


----------



## Mcura (Aug 27, 2006)

I was given the advice to eat smaller portions of the things I like, to avoid cravings.  And any time is a good time to exercise, like doing twenty pushups or situps when I come back from a bathroom break.  Or do squats while the commercials are on.


----------



## WCman1976 (Jul 3, 2013)

My two stand-bys are P90X and Insanity. I sound like a broken record, but they really have done the trick for me. If those are too intense, there are others I can recommend.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2013)

Low carb does seem to be getting a good rap.


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd definitely recommend isometric and isotonic training. Don't start some crazy diet regime or your body will start to conserve fat rather than shed it. Goal setting is a must. Anyone who sets goals, writes them down, and follows through with them has a much higher success rate than those who don't. The best workout regime I have seen to date, IMO even better than "Insanity" and "P90X" is a something called the "Bully Xtreme" by Frank Sherrill. It is absolutely fantastic. Go to www.bullyxtreme.net and check it out. Wish you the best!


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 11, 2014)

Never heard of Bully Xtreme. I will have to look that up later. Right now I am doing P90X 3 because with my time limits I can't do an hour each day. Each X3 workout is only 30 minutes long. So far it is packing quite a punch.


----------

